# where to buy ground espresso beans in glasgow



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

hi Folks

Ordered beans online last time and they were a week late( royal mail balls up! :-( ), instead, this time i am going to buy local(ish). Does anyone know anywhere in glasgow, that i can buy freshly ground beans to buy in say lots of 250g? (2 or 3 of same a time)

thanks

Hugh


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Urr, why would you want ground beans? Sort of defeats the purpose of coffee. If you absolutely must have ground, i'd get it from hasbean.co.uk


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Urr, why would you want ground beans? Sort of defeats the purpose of coffee. If you absolutely must have ground, i'd get it from hasbean.co.uk


well unfortunately not got a grinder yet! so its handy at the moment! setting grinder up yet though so can then order from hasbean or local, yum

thanks

hugh


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

shuggyboy24 said:


> well unfortunately not got a grinder yet! so its handy at the moment! setting grinder up yet though so can then order from hasbean or local, yum
> 
> thanks
> 
> hugh


Won't be long now mate soon be grinding

Gaz


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

he he grinding now! trying to get the best settings! ill get there soon!

shuggy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What grinder did you get?


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Glenn

i purchased an Iberital MC2 auto from our good member on here Greenpotterer. Today i managed to have some nice expresso using some hasbean jailbreak beans, i also got some fresh bei e nannini beans from a local coffee shop, they are next ;-), Ultimately i am very suprised at how different freshly ground beans smell and taste compared to even recently ground beans.

next is a new tamper!

Hugh


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

wee update,

bought few bags on beans from hasbean! great service btw! enjoying the grinder big time!







trying a few to see which ones i will like.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just out of interest what beans did you buy?


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

hi i ordered the following:

toba sulewesi blend, el salvador finca la fany bourboun, costa rica finca de licho, nicaragua limoncilla and eithiopia sidamo decaff.

the latter tasting better some 5 days after roasting, the toba sulewesi am not too keen on! but will reserve judgement until further cups!

hugh


----------

